# Cube 2017



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*Cube Modelljahr 2017*




 



*



AMS 100 C68 SLT 29  5999€




AMS 100 C68 SL 29  4999€





AMS 100 C68 Race 29  3999€




*


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*Stereo 160 C68 Cube Action Team 27,5  5999€*




*Stereo 160 C62 SL 27,5  3799€*





*Stereo 160 C62 Race 27,5  3499€
*





*Stereo 160 HPA TM 27,5  3299€*




*Stereo 160 HPA SL 27,5  2799€*




*Stereo 160 HPA Race 27,5  2399€*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*Stereo 140 C68 SLT 29  5999€*




*Stereo 140 C62 SL 29 3799€*


*Stereo 140 C62 Race 29  2799€
*






*Stereo 140 C68 SLT 27,5   5999€*




*Stereo 140 C62 Race 27,5  3299€*




*Stereo 140 C62 SL 27,5  3799€*


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*TWO15 HPA SL 27,5   5999€*




*TWO15 HPA Race 27,5  3699€*







*Fritzz 180 HPA SL 27,5  3999€*




*Fritzz 180 HPA Race 27,5  2799€*


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*Stereo 140 HPA SL 27,5  2999€*




*Stereo 140 HPA Race 27,5  2699€*




*Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5  2299€

*





*Stereo 150 HPA SL 27,5+  3199€*




*Stereo 150 HPA Race 27,5+   2599€*


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

*Stereo 120 HPC SL*  27,5 und 29  *3399€*




*Stereo 120 HPC Race  *27,5 und 29  *2799€
*





*Stereo 120 HPA SL  *27,5 und 29  *2399€*




*Stereo 120 HPA Race  *27,5 und 29  *1999€*




*Stereo 120 HPA Pro  *27,5 und 29  *1499€*


----------



## Pixelsign (31. August 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist eigentlich alles beim Alten bis auf das neue AMS 100 was ich schon ziemlich schick finde. Die neuen Lackierungen finde ich übrigens auch wesentlich besser als die vom Vorjahr (besonders bei den Reaction Modellen).


----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

Nur das AMS 100 ist ganz neu, ansonsten nur ein Facelift der bisherigen 2016er Modelle.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (31. August 2016)

Ja und die Preise sind Runter dass 160TM, ist ja Canyon Preis Niveau.


----------



## All_mtn (31. August 2016)

Der 2017er Jahrgang ist echt ganz attraktiv, die Farben / Designs gefallen mir durchweg deutlich besser als die der 2016er.


----------



## Orby (31. August 2016)

Das 160 HPA TM liest sich mal richtig gut. Mary und der RR in SG, klare Ansage wobei schon heftig. Auch das Fahrwerk liest sich gut. Preislich ein super interessantes Ballergerät.

Hatte persönlich aber ein neues 140 mit 29 erwartet, nach dem Motto Jeffsy. In der EWS wird es ja eingesetzt mit einer 160 Gabel.

Ein HT mit 27.5+, jedoch 2,8 Bereifung, 120 Gabel und so 67-68 LW würde ich klasse finden. So etwas ähnliches hat Scott im Angebot, aber der Kurs und die Komponenten sind wenig der Hit.

Edit: Conti Bereifung? Mal was neues. 
Die Bereifung ist auch etwas "passender" gewählt zukünftig, bzw differenzierter als bisher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (31. August 2016)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2017-cube-mountainbikes/a33619.html
http://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/mtb_neuheiten/neuheiten-2017-cube-ams-c68-100/a33528.html


----------



## Black-Falcon (1. September 2016)

Das *TWO15* ist jetzt auch als Frameset erhältlich:



Der Listenpreis (*1999€*) ist allerdings unattraktiv...

PS: Das neue AMS hat was. Sieht dem Speci Camber allerdings schon ähnlich!


----------



## DaKing (1. September 2016)

Finde das neue AMS auch sehr gelungen, schaut aus wie das bisherige Spark - also sehr gut ;-) 8.9kg ist ne Ansage.

Auch schön dass man sonst behutsame Evolution betreibt, und es wieder mehr 29er Stereo 140 gibt. Frage wäre ob sich unter der Haube im Rahmenbau noch etwas positives verändert hat.


----------



## teradsi (3. September 2016)

Das 120 HPC Race wird mit 350g mehr Gewicht angegeben. Jemand eine Idee, warum? Cube Sattelstütze? Änderungen beim Fox Fahrwerk?

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Black-Falcon (3. September 2016)

Das wird zu 99% am LRS liegen. 
DT Swiss vs Fulcrum...


----------



## teradsi (3. September 2016)

Die alte Version von 2016 hatte auch einen Fulcrum...? http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-stereo-120-hpc-race-carbon-n-white-473323

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Black-Falcon (3. September 2016)

teradsi schrieb:


> Die alte Version von 2016 hatte auch einen Fulcrum...?


OK!
Bin davon ausgegangen, dass es dir um den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen dem 2017er SL und Race geht...
Beim 2017er vs 2016er Race dürfte es tatsächlich an der Vario-Sattelstütze liegen.

Die neue 32er Factory ist deutlich leichter geworden. Bezweifle daher, dass die Performance-Variante an Gewicht zugelegt hat.


----------



## DaKing (3. September 2016)

Liegt nicht an der Gabel, und die Cube Sattelstütze ist jetzt auch kein 350g Gewichtstreiber gegenüber einer Reverb Stealth. Das macht vielleicht 150g aus, habe ich am Stereo meiner Frau auch bereits getauscht. Allerdings nicht wegen dem Gewicht, sondern wegen der Funktion...

Vielleicht ist das Gewicht nun einfach nur realistischer angegeben? ;-) Oder keine Leichtbau OEM Schläuche mehr ab Werk? Oder, Oder, Oder...

In jedem Fall liegt's nicht am Fox Fahrwerk.


----------



## teradsi (5. September 2016)

OK, Danke schon mal für die Infos!


----------



## 007ike (13. September 2016)

WOW! Das *AMS 100 C68 SLT 29 ist ja mal der Oberhammer.
Da könnte ich tatsächlich schwach werden. Finde es optisch und von der Ausstattung her sehr gelungen.
Wobei mir die 12fach daran mit nem 36er oder 38er Blatt doch etwas besser gefallen hat.
Könnte aber auch mit 11fach leben*


----------



## ernmar (22. September 2016)

Wird es das Two 15 auch mal zu kaufen geben? Eigentlich sollte das neue Modell doch auch 2106 schon verkauft werden. Ich habe bis jetzt aber keins fahren sehen (außer beim DH-Weltcup) und auch keinen Händler gefunden der es vorätig hat... Irgendwie komisch...


----------



## mathijsen (24. September 2016)

Bzgl. der ganzen Fox-Gabeln in den mittleren Modellen ist aber zu beachten, dass es sich dabei meistens um Varianten mit der günstigeren GRIP-Dämpfung handelt, teilweise sogar nur in der billigen Rythm-Variante - quasi die Wiedereinführung von _Evolution_ durch die Hintertür. Die deutlich gesunkenen Preise bei diesen Modellen kommen also nicht von ungefähr; hier hat Cube kräftig gespart...


----------



## Trail Surfer (24. September 2016)

ernmar schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das neue Modell doch auch 2106 schon verkauft werden...


Nagelt mich ans Fakirbrett, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte. Aber, ich bin mir sicher, das der 2106er Jahrgang durchweg sonnenstrom-motorisiert ausgestattet werden wird und das alles andere (wie z.B. sado-masochistisch veranlagtes treten ohne Hilfe) dann höchst illegal sein wird...


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (25. September 2016)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Bzgl. der ganzen Fox-Gabeln in den mittleren Modellen ist aber zu beachten, dass es sich dabei meistens um Varianten mit der günstigeren GRIP-Dämpfung handelt, teilweise sogar nur in der billigen Rythm-Variante - quasi die Wiedereinführung von _Evolution_ durch die Hintertür. Die deutlich gesunkenen Preise bei diesen Modellen kommen also nicht von ungefähr; hier hat Cube kräftig gespart...



Inwiefern macht die FIT4 Variante zur Grip Variante von einer FOX Float 34 einen Unterschied?
Konnte bisher nur einen Bericht dazu finden 

http://m.pinkbike.com/u/mikelevy/blog/fox-34-float-grip-review.html


----------



## mathijsen (25. September 2016)

Donnerwetter, das klingt nicht schlecht! Wollte mit meinem Post auch nicht sagen, dass die Gabeln Mist sind, wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass ggü. den letztjährig verbauten Performance-Modellen mit FIT4 da etwas gespart wurde. Die Rythm-Modelle sind dann noch etwas schwerer und haben ne etwas billig aussehende graue Standrohr-Eloxierung.


----------



## HMaulwurfsson (25. September 2016)

Schlecht klingt es wirklich nicht. Aber es ist der einzige Bericht, den ich bisher finden konnte. Sonst wurde nur die FIT4 Versionen getestet. Das System ist ja nun doch bei der Grip Variante ein anderes. Ich bin unsicher, ob man dann nicht doch lieber ein Modell mit einer Pike nehmen sollte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (29. September 2016)

Hat hier jemand direkte Verbindungen zu Cube und kann in Erfahrung bringen, welche (RAL)-Farbe genau das neue "REACTION HYBRID HPA SLT 500" in green´n´flashgreen hat?







Hab mir das geordert und würde deweil gerne schon mal ein paar Anbauteile farblich anpassen.


----------

